# Issue with ReRoof



## justin45nwcc (8 mo ago)

I need some suggestions and help from folks who know way more than me. I just had new roof installed through strengthen Alabama homes program for fortified roof. Program requires renailing decking every 4 inches followed by ice and water shield and then architectural shingles. Work was completed in two days and looked great from outside but before paying I decided to crawl through all attic accesses and check work from attic. Multiple trusses had “shiners” all the way down where they missed the truss. I sent pics to evaluator who is not going to pass inspection and has contacted head of program for what to do. The only correct fix is to remove shingles and ice and water shield then renail and remove as many of the missed nails as possible then redo. My issue is 80% of my decking is osb and I know it will get destroyed if you attempt to remove ice and water. Roofer said they may remove shingles and renail through ice and water then reapply a second layer then reapply shingles. Not sure if that’s acceptable. My other option is to refuse any further work as it is structurally sound (I think) and refuse to pay and not have a fortified roof. I’m at a loss. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

I think nailing through existing ice and water and hitting truss as per structural spec is fine. Overlay with ice and water and re install shingles, good to go. Have them snap lines this time around!


----------

